# VomCrawf Kennels



## Vitai Slade (Sep 7, 2011)

Just met a beautiful and seemingly well-tempered German Shepherd at the park today. Asked the owner where he got the dog and he said Vom Crawf kennels. Does anyone know anything about these guys? 

VomCrawf Kennels


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

know nothing about them, but I like seeing zorro and lord in pedigrees..


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> know nothing about them, but I like seeing zorro and lord in pedigrees..


went to the web site - adult dogs .
Here is what they have

Kizzi and Koal - sire Monty Spartanville https://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=124905-monty-vom-spartanville
dam Trine vom Schaferliesel
https://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=123568-trine-vom-schaferliesel

mating check http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/breeding.result?father=124905&mother=123568

Ouno Vomcrawf

Leana vom riverhaus


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


SuperG


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

zorro and lord way in the background.

looks like a collection of ddr dogs for the sake of ddr dogs 

don't like the pay now - easy convenient paypal option - 

not very high goals -- no mention of any goals being met


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Vitai Slade, I deleted the email as we don't want people posting other peoples' responses/emails on the forum. If you can sum up the info you found out, without quoting, that's a way to do it.


----------



## Pacraw000 (Feb 25, 2016)

I am the owner of VomCrawf kennels. We currently do not have puppies. We have retired. It was a great 25 years! I can give you phone numbers to great breeders in here Florida if you contact me. 386-972-5076. Paulette Crawford


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I am locking this thread since the link is now dead and it appears the kennel is no longer breeding.


----------

